# ey bobj3...and everyone else



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Just been doing some reading here on Sommerfeld and saw some good and bad.

Bob, seems you fell in love with the sommerfeld cabinet making set. awhile back I got the DVD and fell in love. My bits (cabinet making set) should be here Wed. So, after more reading I see tha you have become not so satisfied with Sommerfeld...The T&G cabinet making set

Has your mindset changed Is marc back in your good graces? The only reason I ask is I just hope I didn't just spend tons of money on crappy bits..(YELLOW)

Funny, the DVD shows him using the CMT bits which I'm sure are no longer available.

All of the sudden I have a pit in my stomach

Thanks guys

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Well ,, ,,,,,,, not to hot about the new yellow bits  Marc is now selling ,they are is own brand name and are not as good as the CMT but that's just my review on them ,,, they don't seem to be as sharp and the paint comes off them I know it's not a big deal about the paint but it tells me they are a bit cheaper made  or to say they are not clean when they paint them ..
just a bit of oil will do that as you know I'm sure...but I have only got about 6 of them .. (yellow ones) I did call Marc and ask him what's up and said they are just a good as the CMT and he would back them up, he asked if I wanted to return them and I said no I would give them a try out....BUT I do like the CMT brand over his and that makes me sad because I like Marc and Sommerfeld tools... 

But it comes down to the bottom line like most things do,, Marc said he didn't want to sell them any more because the price was going up big time from the Mfg.. 

But check out the ones you get and you tell me what you think of them PLEASE 

Just a Note*** he did have some of the CMT bits but you need to ask on the phone if they have them in stock....I'm not sure if he sent them all back to the Mfg. or shiipped them of to some other dealer of CMT bits...but they do have that 800 number and if Marc is in he will chat with you.......

He is one nice guy and a right up front guy...   

Bj 

===============



lablover said:


> Just been doing some reading here on Sommerfeld and saw some good and bad.
> 
> Bob, seems you fell in love with the sommerfeld cabinet making set. awhile back I got the DVD and fell in love. My bits (cabinet making set) should be here Wed. So, after more reading I see tha you have become not so satisfied with Sommerfeld...The T&G cabinet making set
> 
> ...


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Bob

Wish I knew about the left over CMT bits...hmmm more than likely out of stock anyway.

Funny, everytime I have a question for Marc..The (girls) never seem to let me chat with him. I know he is busy but sheeezzzz.

They should be here late tomorrow so I will run them thru the paces and let ya know. 

I hope they work out because I really like the way they work with the makin of cabinets.

Joe


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Pls.let me know thanks

They can't be that bad....I'm just a pain (PIA) I want it right from the get go.

He change many of the bits to the shaper pattern that's to say they cut 1/2" deep and the norm. is 7/16" deep but the T & G cabinet bit set should still be the 1/4" deep , that's what makes that set great for making cabinets the Sommerfeld way....it's the best way I have found and it works ever time just like the video shows. 


Bj 




lablover said:


> Thanks Bob
> 
> Wish I knew about the left over CMT bits...hmmm more than likely out of stock anyway.
> 
> ...


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

Cool, I can't wait

I do have some deciding to do. I know the video says to make the face frames 2"...No problem. He also says you can make the cabinets as long as you want and not have to worry about piecing together 4-5 different size cabs to make one big unit.

For my basement, I need one set 9 feet long and another 7 feet long..OK no problem.....WRONG..If I make em that big, I will never get them down the stairs (sharp corners going downstairs.

I could just dry fit everything then assm all downstairs. Or I could make 2 seperate units to make them easier...Question..If I have to join 2-3 already built cabs (that I make) should I make the face frame smaller where the cabs will join together? I dont want one face frame end to be 2" as well as 2" from another cab to make one big 4" face frame on the one end where they join together. Hope I'm making sense??

How would you handle this?

BTW I didn't see in the video about depth of the cab. I know 24" is sandard but I need some not as deep.

If I want a 22" finished with face frame 3/4" how deep do I cut my plywood? math is not my strong point 

Joe

BTW you said in one thread you made your own set for the t&G cabinets..Got a link on how you did that


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Joe

Cabinets,,, think like you are going to rework your kitchen and you are going to get the cabinets from HD/Lowes they will be in parts and you would screw them together once you have them in the kitchen... and are ready to place them in or hang them...spacer boards is the key to make them look right once they are in place make of the same stock as the face frame...

24" deep is a bit to deep for most cabinets... you can't get to what's in the back part of the cabinet the norm...unless you are going to load the cabinets up with drawers....or pull outs....

Try 22" from front to back...that way your stock will come out just a bit better in case you make a error in cutting them...but that's up to you.

Face frame 3/4" thick hardwood, 1/4" deep slot ,sides would be 21 1/2 (21.500) " b/4 it's glue up and screwed for a 22" deep cabinet. Out side .

I will dig up some snapshots for the T & G cabinets...and post them.



Bj 



lablover said:


> Cool, I can't wait
> 
> I do have some deciding to do. I know the video says to make the face frames 2"...No problem. He also says you can make the cabinets as long as you want and not have to worry about piecing together 4-5 different size cabs to make one big unit.
> 
> ...


----------



## lablover (May 15, 2007)

22" sounds like just what I need. Great explination..Looking forward to the pics


Thanks a million


----------

